# Sticky  New Made in Canada 22mm Tweeter Series $70 a Pair



## Creative Sound

This new series of 22mm soft dome tweeters are our first "Made in Canada" offerings. They are the tweeters in our new V1, V2 and V3 kits and will also be an option in our new ML-TL in development. Packed in pairs both mounting screws and sealing gaskets are included.









The LD22F has a more conventional face plate offering.









The LD22C has extremely good off axis response for a great imaging presentation.

View attachment LD22 Low Distortion Tweeter.pdf
Updated


----------



## RAW

Below is the measurements for the NEW CSS LD22C and LD22F Tweeters.Most of this info is in the PDF on the CSS site plus above.For those not wanting to click and download here.

LD22C on 10 inch wide baffle on axis









LD22F on 10 inch wide baffle on axis









LD22C on 10 inch wide baffle 0-40 off axis 









LD22F on 10 inch wide baffle 0-40 off axis 









LD22 nearfield waterfall plot









LD22C impedance









LD22F impedance









LD22C impedance data









LD22F impedance data









LD22 tweeters compare the LD22C to the LD22F on axis frequency response.This shows the difference between the 2 tweeters on axis.









Last the LD22 tweeters off axis compare both tweeters 40 off axis.









More data will follow once RED Rock completes the testing on these tweeters.


----------



## Creative Sound

Thanks Al. Will be pursuing Red Rock as the delay is a little frustrating at times.

Bob


----------

